# Chrysler Town & Country cigar lighter power?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

My 1999 Chrysler Town & Country loses power to the cigar lighter socket when the ignition is off (designed that way). It is a nusance using my cell phone charger. The dealership wants $100 to keep the lighter socket hot all the time. Is there any way I could wire this myself to keeo constant power on the lighter socket?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,....

Find a source for Unswitched Power,+ route it to the lighter.....


----------



## DefEddie (Mar 16, 2008)

You might ask them why it is 100$..
I had wrote out an explanation of how to wire it in,but then I remembered that the cigarette lighter is the power source of the ALDL on almost every car.
The ALDL is what we plug into under the dash to read the computer in the car. The power source for this is also routed to the cigarette lighter,which drives us crazy since people love dropping change in it and shorting the fuse which makes us hunt for it to read the computer.
More than likely it shouldn't be powered all the time,which could cause bad effects on the pcm or ALDL which connects to all the car's computer systems.
Anyway,I believe your best bet would be to simply add a second one. Any stereo shop will probably do it for you for 30$ or less,shouldn't take long.
You could do it yourself,they are cheap at Autozone and you can run your own wires into your console or glovebox and they are easy to mount.
Simply drill a hole and slip it in pretty much.


----------

